# Steampunk Gas Mask



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I do love it. I tried to dapple in steam punk, I would say you did a much better job than me.

But I have one question. "How do you drink your beer?" lol


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

OctoberDream said:


> "How do you drink your beer?" lol


 I was actually pondering that very thing when these photos were being taken. I suppose a straw would work pretty well, though beer through a straw gets you drunk twice as fast I think. Thanks, Oc!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty cool - the black rubber seems to "clean" to me? But I am not a punk aficionado...


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Pretty cool - the black rubber seems to "clean" to me? But I am not a punk aficionado...


Now that I think of it, I agree with matrixmom. I don't know if you can, but is there a way to make the black look more like a tan leather? Maybe throw in a little Victorian red as well?
Here is an example I found on-line.










PS. I was going to say the same thing about your straw idea. lol


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Love Steampunk great job


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

matrixmom said:


> the black rubber seems to "clean" to me?


I toyed with the idea of adding some paint, but not on all of the rubber, I'm not even really sure what type of paint would adhere to vulcanized rubber for long. I have a good source for free gas masks, so I doubt this will be my last one. Thanks for commenting, guys.


----------

